# ترانيم كليب من كمبيوتر زكى



## zaki (4 فبراير 2006)

*ترانيم كليب من كمبيوتر زكى*

*كليب  خرج  الشعب بصحبة موسى

يوصف  فيها  خروج  شعب  اسرائيل  من  مصر

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8MWZZG91​*


----------



## zaki (4 فبراير 2006)

*ترنيمة  كليب

على  لوحى  الحجارة  كتب  الرب  الوصايا
يوصف  فيها  تسليم  الرب  الوصايا  العشرة  لموسى

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4C2P90RB*​


----------



## zaki (5 فبراير 2006)

*كليب  ترنيمة

اشارة من بعيد لذبيحة المسيح
توصف الذبيحة التى قدمها ابراهيم وهى ابنة اسحق وهى  اشارة من  بعيد لذبيحة المسيح

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YSBVMZLM​*


----------



## ميرنا (5 فبراير 2006)

*اشطه عليك يا زكا روعه بجد *


----------



## drpepo (6 فبراير 2006)

زكى على ترانيمك


----------



## Coptic Man (6 فبراير 2006)

*شكرا علي الترانيم الجميلة يا ذكي 

الرب يباركك ويعوض تعبك في رفعهم *


----------



## zaki (6 فبراير 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *اشطه عليك يا زكا روعه بجد *



*ميرسى  يا  ميرنا  
واستنى  الترانيم  اللى  لسة  هتطلع  هتعجبك  كتيــــــر*



			
				drpepo قال:
			
		

> *زكى على ترانيمك*



*لا  صدقنى  يا  drpepo على  ترانيمى  وعلى  اى  حد*





			
				mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *شكرا علي الترانيم الجميلة يا ذكي
> 
> الرب يباركك ويعوض تعبك في رفعهم *



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا  حلوة  دى   شكلك  استغربت  علشان  حجم  الكليبات  كبير
انما  متقلقش  دا   لسة  فية  تانى  بس  يارب  يعجبوكم*


----------



## zaki (7 فبراير 2006)

*كليب ترنيمة

لانك  بارآ  يا  نوح
توصف  قصة  نوح  وبناء  الفلك 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H5WFU5KF​*


----------



## zaki (28 مارس 2006)

*كليب ترنيمة 

مسيحى للارض جيت
http://dl2.filehd.com/download.php?get=223881556​*


----------



## koreanboy (17 يناير 2007)

اشطة يازكى 
كفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاءة


----------

